# Car roof wrap



## Jon D (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd like to have my roof wrapped in gloss black vinyl, but don't want to make a special trip to Glasgow or Edinburgh; does anyone know of someone who could do the work closer to either Aberdeen or Inverness?
Thanks,
Jon D.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

vinyl cut near Aberdeen can do it but not sure on the work.


----------



## Jon D (Feb 4, 2010)

Stew said:


> vinyl cut near Aberdeen can do it but not sure on the work.


Thanks for the info; they're significantly cheaper than companies in the Glasgow/Edinburgh area.


----------



## 4nano Rafal (Oct 24, 2010)

It depends on the car but if the roof is flat you can easily do it yourself with the rapid air film such as oracal 970ra and hair drier.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Acorn signs in Inverness may be able to help you out?


----------



## réflexion (Nov 19, 2010)

Be prepared for it to get scratched very easily and go dull quite quickly.

I have over 10 years experience in the sign trade


----------

